# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)

## thuyhy_87

Sáng: 8h00 Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành thăm quan đền Ngọc Sơn, thăm khu phố cổ Hà Nội ( 36 phố phường xưa và nay). Xe ôtô sẽ tiếp tục đưa quý khách đến thăm Lăng và Viện bảo tàng - Nhà sàn Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh, Chùa Một cột.

Tiếp tục tới thăm quần thể cảnh đẹp ở phía Tây thành phố đó là đền Quán Thánh (Trấn Vũ quán có pho tượng Thánh Trấn Vũ bằng đồng đen nặng 3600kg), chùa Trấn Quốc (ngôi chùa cổ nhất ViệtNam từ năm 541). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm Viện bảo tàng dân tộc học nằm trên đường Hoàng Quốc Việt, giới thiệu đầy đủ về 54 dân tộc sống trên đất nước Việt Nam, được coi là mái nhà chung của cộng đồng các dân tộc Việt Nam. Hành trình tiếp theo sẽ đưa quý khách tới thăm Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám (ngôi trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam). Kết thúc tour tham quan, xe trả quý khách tại văn phòng công ty

*GIÁ CHO 01 KHÁCH DU LỊCH : 360.000 VND / 1 khách. *  

GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM

Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình).
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trong phố cổ Hà nội
Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh trong suốt hành trình
Vé Tham quan: Khách được trả tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM

Đồ uống, Bảo hiểm du lịch, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.

GHI CHÚ:

Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: miễn phí; 5 - 8 tuổi: tính ½ suất
Quý khách ăn mặc lịch sự khi tham gia tour
Vào các ngày thứ 2 lăng Bác không mở cửa đón khách

LIÊN HỆ

Quý khách có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ sau:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TẬP ĐOÀN NTT
Địa chỉ: 11 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà nội
Tel: (04) 3933.1999 - 3933.2002; Hotline: 098.742.1529      Fax: 04.3933.4659
Email: contact@dulichvietnam.info
Website: dulichvietnam.info

----------

